
Twitter is now restricting posts that contain cryptocurrency addresses - InInteraction
https://www.theblockcrypto.com/post/71876/twitter-crypto-address-posts
======
IXxXI
Will it include OCR support to regulate crypto addresses in images?

------
ejanus
That's primitive, it is what hacked their network?

------
rudolph9
Weren’t the posts immediately reappearing after they were deleted? It doesn’t
matter what Twitter restricts the way the platform is currently setup if their
system is compromised you don’t have control over what is posted.

An alternative approach would be for twitter to support digitally signed
tweets and build the signature validation into their clients. Obviously it’s
said than done but it greatly enhance security and theoretically mitigate
attacks like this by requiring access to the private keys to post fraudulent
tweets, something Twitter would never at any point have possession of.
Further, users very concerned about Someone hijacking their account, such as
coinbase, could employ hardware security modules which would require the
hacker to have physical access to the device and make a many user attach such
as this previous one much less likely.

~~~
SpicyLemonZest
In response to serious attacks like this, you generally want to toss on
defense-in-depth mitigations rather than try to come up with a theoretically
perfect strategy.

~~~
rudolph9
\-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE----- Hash: SHA512 hi hacker news -----BEGIN PGP
SIGNATURE-----
iIIEARYKACoWIQSiJQKEVJeJondn78BXE/NAGxPd0QUCXw/JqwwcZm9vQGJhci5j
b20ACgkQVxPzQBsT3dGf1gEAwMzbCxEaEJzRjJwFe90TRrXZiIe4KD9cZ64CHZEz
eKEA/3W0ZIx6TOASPrzuTLytBK8OsL9FFAVWMUGTyLJSSh8O =ORB6 -----END PGP
SIGNATURE-----

~~~
rudolph9
pubkey:
[https://gist.github.com/rudolph9/bd672dc6d50a51a7d3f5352a918...](https://gist.github.com/rudolph9/bd672dc6d50a51a7d3f5352a918..).

It’s not theoretical, it’s widely used and mature technology

